# Selfies with your babies.



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Lets see some selfies of you and your hedgies! I'll start off :grin:*


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This is all I have with me in it: 








Does it count? It's a... green... hedgehog. Yes. :lol:. I'll take some hedgie selfies in the next day or so and post them!


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Haha, he is one interesting hedgehog. Love the colour! Looking forward to seeing your selfies with your hedgie *


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ashley, that's the ugliest hedgehog I've ever seen. Not bad for a lizard but an ugly hedgehog!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is my favorite picture of me and Bindi.



And Pancake passed out after a feeding & didn't even wake up when I tipped her forward into my other hand. :lol: So of course, selfie time.



And following Ashley's lead...Here's a selfie with my scalier baby!



And not a very good picture of me, but I can't leave the cat out after including everyone else. :lol:


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Aww they're lovely photos of you and your babies. Bindi is gorgeous! *


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Took another selfie with Pixie today :grin:*


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

How doyou get picture in the body of the post like that i wanna share all my selfies lol


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*I have Photobucket so when I click on 'Insert Image', I copy and paste the link from my photo in Photobucket.*


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

BRILLIANT TY! Here are loves
Karma the calico kitty 
and my pride and joy STELLAA!
Im not lookin so hot in the pics but its about the babies 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I love taking selfies with them with snapchat filters! Well, my boy anyway. My girl isn't as easy to hold in one hand because she's a fatty, so I haven't taken any with her yet.

Here's one:


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

And another:


----------



## Dexter<3 (May 17, 2016)

Here were my two men <3


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*I couldn't help myself. I took more selfies with my spiky baby, Pixie. I love holding her and taking selfies.*


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Its not always easy to get hoggy kisses but that doesnt mean you can't get them!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

This was Anastasia Vu. She was my brat and the story behind my famous expression is in these pictures.


















It was my birthday a couple years ago. It did not go well, flat tire when I needed to be somewhere else in 10 minutes, bad service at dinner, ect... So I get home from supper, grab Anastasia for some cuddles. She was a really cuddly girl. As you can see, she was actually cuddling. Then sniffs my lip, then licks my cheek, then bit my lip and hung on for dear life. 
And that was the birth of...
Sniffing leads to licking
Licking leads to biting
Biting leads to painful discount piercings


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Zhade18 (Nov 20, 2015)

This is my hedgie name Zhade(said like shade with a Z)


----------



## Zhade18 (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's a few more


----------



## HedgieFinn (May 6, 2016)

I've taken a few selfies with my baby - maybe too many ;;


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Best selfie I could get with my grumpy Pickles lol


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm jealous . I'm still trying to get one with Finnick!


----------



## Zanka (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't have selfie with my hedgie yet ;( but check out Chester the Chinchilla <3


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Collage with my babies! Cha-Cha (top) and Gummy Bear (bottom).


----------

